

The state of the system-on-a-chip in 2014 - sizzle
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/03/faster-cheaper-smaller-the-state-of-the-system-on-a-chip-in-2014/

======
throwaway_0x72
At what point will this browser actually die? Or will it just become the COBOL
of browsers. Something that will always be out there that someone will always
have to support in some context.

